# Logos 4 Scholar !



## PresbyDane (Nov 23, 2009)

I have wanted to update my basic bible study from the old Logos to Logos 4 for some time, and I thought that now it was possible.

But I got a surprice, my wife let me upgrade to Logos 4 but Scholars edition at the same time, it is really great and my wife is to good to me.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 23, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> I have wanted to update my basic bible study from the old Logos to Logos 4 for some time, and I thought that now it was possible.
> 
> But I got a surprice, my wife let me upgrade to Logos 4 but Scholars edition at the same time, it is really great and my wife is to good to me.



You better keep her!!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Nov 23, 2009)

What a great treat. I am with Ivan, you better keep that girl.


----------



## PresbyDane (Nov 23, 2009)

Okay you guys convinced me


----------

